# Cutting 3/8" thick glass



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

A very successful swim through a dumpster netted me a couple pieces of 3/8" thick glass that I'd like to use for tank lids. the smallest is just about an inch larger than I need for a 29 gallon and the larger ones are too small to fit my 40 breeder. I have enough that I can make a three section top for the breeder if I cut them right. So I guess I have a few questions.

1. can it be cut easily with a cheap scorer? (not tempered as some edges are chiped)
2. is it possible to cut only about an inch off
3. how would I go about hinging the glass for the center part of a 40 breeder.

4. would it just be cheaper and easier to have a glass company cut them to size.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

For a fresh piece of glass cut to size for a 29g, you are talking about $6.

If you bring in a used piece of glass and want them to cut it, it all depends on how smooth of a talker you are and how generous they feel. Price could range from free to $6.

Cutting off an inch with a scorer is pretty easy, if you know what you are doing, but you won't get any practice cuts if you have only that one piece.

You can also do it with a tile saw. No skill or practice necessary, although your edges won't be absolutely perfect. (They will have tiny chips.)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That is pretty thick as glass goes. Normal window replacement glass is 3/32" I believe (I'm not positive about this).

I think 3/8" thick glass is not possible to cut with a standard scoring/snap method.

s


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Scott, I believe that is the correct size, or at least very close.



I know a few shops around my way only sell the window replacement size glass. I did find a shop that will go up to a 1/4" piece. I go with 1/8" personally. 

I would stop in a shop and just ask them to cut it. Sure they will do it at a minimal cost, especially if it is a small shop. I think that would be your best bet.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah its pretty thick. looks like store display shelves. Thanks for the info guys, I'll check with a local shop and see what they say.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

An interesting side note-- Most 100 gallon tanks are made out of only 1/4in. thick glass.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thick glass is easier to work with than the thin stuff...that being said, you probably won't find a slip on type hing to go over 3/8" thick glass.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There was a guy I went to school with who worked in a factory that did laminated glass. For plate glass, the thickest commonly found that is made of one sheet is 1" (maybe 1.5", I can't remember exactly) and all of it is cut using the score and seperate method. They are massive hydraulic presses that do that separating, but it's score and separate. I've also watched on "how it's made" on Discovery that in auto glass manufacturing there is a CNC machine that scores the glass then a torch that passes over it which separates the glass. 

I think you may have a problem only cutting a 1/2" off though. The depth to width ratio is pretty close to 1:1 which makes me think the segment you want to remove is just going to run the score a short distance then veer off toward the free edge. 

If you don't own a pair of running pliers and a good carbide/diamond scorer, I think it'll be as expensive or cheaper to buy a piece that's already cut to size. 

For a hinge, I have been incredibly happy with the hinge design I used on my plywood tanks. I recently had to take them apart because I was replacing the old hinges made of carbon steel with stainless steel hinges and it was incredibly difficult to take the whole assembly apart. That gave me great confidence that both the design and assembly procedure was sound and that I wouldn't have to worry about the silicone joints failing on the hinge.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

Conman3880 said:


> An interesting side note-- Most 100 gallon tanks are made out of only 1/4in. thick glass.


that would depend on the age of the tank and what it was made to be used for.

i have a 55 that is made out of 3/8 inch glass. it has no center brace and when filled to the top with water, has no trouble at all holding it.

i also have a 55 thats made of what seems like 1/8 inch glass. it does have a center brace, but when filled with water the glass still bows out and if bumped the glass will rock back and forth. i have no doubts that if not for the center brace it would break. I really don't think it was made for holding water and theres no way i would trust it as an aquarium.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

My 75g has a tempered 1/4" bottom and 5/16 sides. I've taken apart a 55g that had tempered 1/4" everything.


----------

